
Versioning platform Abstract raises $30M - speter
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/20/abstract-a-versioning-platform-that-helps-designers-work-like-developers-raises-30m/
======
MordodeMaru
Damn!! Far from criticising that Abstract has raised the money because they
sure deserve it, it fills me with frustration that my own product solves this
same problem in a similar way and it doesn't raise money or attention.

